

Facebook vs. Twitter, which office would you rather work in? - gjizzle
http://yonderful.com/facebook-vs-twitter-which-office-is-better

======
dimas
Interesting pictures of the environment. I truly like the new way of business
and work environment created by new start ups as well by old and very
successful like Google. BY no means it is much more pleasant and productive
than corporate environment. But to answer the question: I would rather work
for myself and create my own environment the way I want it.

~~~
nuweborder
I second that notion. There's nothing like working for yourself, and being
able to create something special to present to the world in your own way. And
watch is grow and succeed. I love startup business and enjoy being a founder.
Its my passion. I'm the type of person that would much rather create my own
company to compete with Facebook and Twitter, and capitalize on their
opportunities than be employed by them.

------
byoung2
I like Facebook better, but either would be a step up from my current office.
The company I work for (to remain nameless) was a trendy startup in 1998 but
has since grown up and gone "corporate" in the decade since. I bet we could
set a record for the most beige cubicles in one building.

------
nuweborder
I was leaning towards Facebook, but the third from last Twitter pic showed
someone's desk with Sushi on it. I'm sold. A creative working culture of sushi
eaters and bike riders. My kind of people. Facebook looks a bit more flashy,
but that's ok. Twitter it is.

------
dawie
Twitter's offices seem pretty dark. The video of Schwarzenegger visiting the
Twitter offices was pretty dark too.

